# Discoloring Vinyl Floor - what causes?



## mikey48 (Dec 6, 2007)

I would look for a water leak at the sink and dishwasher. Looks like water damage to me.


----------



## MrLinux (Jan 19, 2008)

We did not have a water leak, but moisture rose up through our slab ( texas ) foundation and caused discoloration in the vinyl. It looked similar to your 
pics but in more, smaller areas. We replaced our floor with a ceramic tile 
floor and it's been fine... that was 5+ years ago. Haven't had any issues
with our tile floor. 

jack


----------



## mike costello (Nov 28, 2007)

Thats moisture for sure. Is that a dishwasher in the pic? Im betting thats the culprit.


----------



## jombres (Dec 30, 2005)

if it was a moisture problem, wouldnt the vinyl be "springy" or make...crackly or creaky noises when walked on? The floor is mechanically sound, sounds good, no bounce or noise or any of that. 

Yes that is the dishwasher in the picture, the black appliance. And the sink is to the left of it. The house is on a crawlspace, I failed to mention. 

Also, if moisture, wouldnt the dark spot go right up to the dishwasher (theres a band of white where the floor is not discolored) right in front of the dishwasher. Also, the floor is not coming up at the edge.

I think I might have to crawl under the house. (man I hate that) WIsh I had a basement. 

joe


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

I agree. That looks like water damage from below.


----------



## mike costello (Nov 28, 2007)

Water can surprise you . It wicks away on the easiest path it can find.

If it is a relatively new leak (less than a year) stuff has not reached the rotting phase yet.

Looks like the vinyl may be under the cabinets and dishwasher so you wouldnt see any peeling.

My money is still on the dishwasher


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

It's water for sure! No need to go in the crawl space. Just crawl over and remove the kick panel of the dishwasher and or supply line from the sink and you will find wet. 

Jaz


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

Gotta be water.

I know of staining from floor mats and discoloration from incorrect adhesive. Nether look like that.

Water damage does though


----------

